# A Question about SC DSTWO version



## youga_88 (May 8, 2010)

I checked the supercard official site and found a question like this : 

Q:Why I can’t enter DSTWO menu?
A:1. Make sure use the correct OS version. There are two version of DSTWO, English version and Chinese version. English version hardware can only use English version OS.

My Question is, which version that shoptemp sell to us. English version (i hope so) or Chinese version


----------



## tj_cool (May 8, 2010)

You have to download the OS yourself, it doesn't come with any


----------



## deathking (May 8, 2010)

he means which version of supercard is sold as they have the chinese and english


----------



## Costello (May 8, 2010)

I haven't heard of 2 different models of DSTWO but I will ask right now.


----------



## youga_88 (May 8, 2010)

But it's says : There are two version of DSTWO, English version and Chinese version. *English version hardware can only use English version OS.
*


----------



## Zetta_x (May 8, 2010)

At first I would be pissed off if I got the Chinese Version, then it wouldn't be so bad learning a few new words 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I doubt anyone will get the Chinese version, English is sort of default. But there is always the possibility...


----------



## youga_88 (May 9, 2010)

Maybe i should ask them myself.  Well gotta open a ticket


----------



## Uncle FEFL (May 9, 2010)

Even if you get a Chinese version, there are still language selections in the OS from those that translated them. Also, you can just download an English made skin, can't you?


----------



## youga_88 (May 9, 2010)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> Even if you get a Chinese version, there are still language selections in the OS from those that translated them. Also, you can just download an English made skin, can't you?



I don't know. I never use supercard before. I only have use R4(original and clone), EDGE and CycloDS


----------



## youga_88 (May 10, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> I haven't heard of 2 different models of DSTWO but I will ask right now.



Any answer from shoptemp?


----------



## Raven Darkheart (May 10, 2010)

i better not get the Chinese version


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 10, 2010)

I'd like this question to be addressed, as well.  If ShopTemp is going to be sending out the Chinese version hardware, I'd like to know ahead of time so I can cancel my pre-order.


----------



## Scott-105 (May 10, 2010)

I will actually be pissed at first if I got the Chinese version. but oh well even if I do, I should be able to find my way through the features.


----------



## impizkit (May 10, 2010)

There is no way Shoptemp will send Chinese versions to the world. Unless requested.


----------



## Lily (May 10, 2010)

Sticked in hopes of getting an answer faster.


----------



## Minox (May 10, 2010)

The Chinese version defaults to Chinese, but English is still there as an option. The same goes for the English version except reverse (Chinese is there as an option).

This has been true for just about every of their flashcarts.


----------



## hullo8d (May 10, 2010)

Got this off of the FAQ:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> # Q?Does SuperCard DSTWO support multi-language?
> # A?Yes. DSTWO support 7 languages. English, Simplified Chinese, Traditional Chinese, French, Italy, Japan, Spain, in seven languages, can be easy change. And it’s very easy to make new language package.


----------



## Costello (May 11, 2010)

I received the reply just this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all good news!



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 1) Is there going to be 2 different cards: 1 chinese and 1 english?
> If so, could you please make sure that ShopTemp gets English cards? Thanks.
> A:  ShopTemp will get English card.
> 2) Another question, can the DSTWO firmware be flashed?
> ...



also in other news: the first 100pcs should arrive at the warehouse tomorrow (or thursday morning) which means the first preorders will be shipped on thursday!


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 11, 2010)

That's great news about them getting the english hardware version.



			
				Costello said:
			
		

> also in other news: the first 100pcs should arrive at the warehouse tomorrow (or thursday morning) which means the first preorders will be shipped on thursday!



Is there any way you'd be able to tell us what the order # cut-off was for the first hundred DSTWO units ordered?  I pre-ordered at the $30 price (yay!), but I'm not sure if I was within the first 100 units or not.


----------



## lolzed (May 11, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> That's great news about them getting the english hardware version.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pretty sure order # was for ShopTemps all in all orders,not SCDS2 orders.It scared me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sorry misread

Also pretty happy its coming out soon!


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 11, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> pretty sure order # was for ShopTemps all in all orders,not SCDS2 orders.It scared me too



Yeah, I'm pretty sure that's the case; which is why I'm curious.  My order # is in the 210-220 range, so I have no clue if I was one of the first 100 people to order a DSTWO or not... I hope so, though.  It'd be great to have it shipped out to me on Thursday.


----------



## talesmeister (May 11, 2010)

if I'm not one of those who preorder the first 100 unit, when will I get my card?

maybe one of the shoptemp mods can answer it for us

Thx


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (May 11, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I was one of the first to order. I got the preorder deal for $30 so it would be nice knowing I could have this thing by mid may or early june. Hopefully I'll have it shipped on thursday. This is my first ds flashcart so I'm pretty excited about it.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (May 11, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> Tonitonichopchop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wii + usb loader

I've owned at least one type of ds model since launch, and I just bought my games. Like we're supposed to


----------



## Costello (May 11, 2010)

I guess you will know on thursday if you get an email (or friday if they cant ship those 100 orders -and the other orders of the day- in one afternoon)
and of course if your order ID is < 100 you will be included in the first 100


----------



## youga_88 (May 11, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> I guess you will know on thursday if you get an email (or friday if they cant ship those 100 orders -and the other orders of the day- in one afternoon)
> and of course if your order ID is < 100 you will be included in the first 100



My Order number is #1xxx. *sigh*.

Anyway, Thanks for Costello who provided the answer which version of Supercard DSTWO we will get from shoptemp.

I will waiting for my SC DSTWO.


----------



## redact (May 11, 2010)

Order #214
hopefully since i payed 29.95 it means i'm in the first 100


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (May 11, 2010)

Mine is #299, but I'm gonna be optimistic and assume the other 298 orders weren't the dstwo.


----------



## hunnymonster (May 11, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> How did you ever live with a DS and no flashcart? That's my idea of hell!



He's still without it... waiting for the DSTwo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#237 here hoping for good news later in the week


----------



## creativ (May 11, 2010)

my ID is #449

but i don't think that so many others , have pre ordered a scdstwo

because i preordered it 2 or 4 hours after i seen the news
i wanted to preorder it earlier, but shoptemp had a few downtimes


----------



## Zetta_x (May 11, 2010)

Order #141

I have high hopes


----------



## alidsl (May 11, 2010)

I'm #654 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah well hope more get shipped soon


----------



## Hax Mega (May 11, 2010)

Hm... I have number 139... I think it's in the first 100 because it was counting other items sold on opening day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, UPS Express shipping ftw lol.


----------



## iFish (May 11, 2010)

I should of pre-orderd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but mah money is gojng towards my Pwease Ess Twee!!


----------



## justinwright (May 11, 2010)

im like 140 =p butt uhhh i did get the exclusive 30$ deal...so0o0 i think i should be included haha


----------



## impizkit (May 11, 2010)

Im #940 and still paid $30. I used a loophole to get that deal. Doubt VERY highly that I am one of the first 100. No big deal though. Im in no hurry.


----------



## prowler (May 11, 2010)

When will they be getting items stocked again once the first 100 go out?
Since I'm thinking about ordering on Friday.


----------



## youga_88 (May 12, 2010)

impizkit said:
			
		

> Im #940 and still paid $30. I used a loophole to get that deal. Doubt VERY highly that I am one of the first 100. No big deal though. Im in no hurry.



When I paid SCDSTWO,The price went to for $39.95. So Maybe my turn is next month after the first shipping.  At least, my currenct card works fine and no interesting game will release this month.


----------



## Covarr (May 12, 2010)

Worth noting: I got something else from ShopTemp in order #52, before the SCDS2 even went on preorder there. So at the very least, anybody with an order number of #152 or earlier is one of the first hundred. Probably even more than that, it's hard to say.

My SCDS2 Preorder is #184, and I suspect it's one of the first hundred SCDS2s. Then again, we don't know how many people ordered more than one, which is a significant factor also.


----------



## talesmeister (May 12, 2010)

I think there's a simple way to know are you one of the first hundred.....

if you pay $30 for SCDS2 most likely you ARE the first hundred, because the bargain only for 100 unit

if you pay $40 for SCDS2 then you should be patient and wait for the next batch supply.....


----------



## Costello (May 12, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> When will they be getting items stocked again once the first 100 go out?
> Since I'm thinking about ordering on Friday.
> SC team said they will send the rest of the stock on Monday, which means tuesday the rest of the preorders should be shipped.
> they will send a lot of stock obviously (more than the preorders we received)
> ...


they apparently sold more than 100 units for $30 (against the SC team rules, because they were angry about it so they tried to bargain but it didnt work. of course they couldnt ask people who had already paid $30 to pay extra~)


----------



## Sterling (May 12, 2010)

My SCDS2 was order # 379, and I got the discount. I wouldn't worry, even if your order number was a bit above mine.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (May 12, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> Aren't these order numbers _overall_ order numbers?
> As in, not just for the DSTWO, but for anything ordered off ST?



Yes. Even if you're order number #500 you could conceivably be in the first #100 preorders for the DStwo.


----------



## talesmeister (May 12, 2010)

"SC team said they will send the rest of the stock on Monday, which means tuesday the rest of the preorders should be shipped"

all I can say...Thanks God, I hope it'll arrive soon


----------



## data0002 (May 12, 2010)

my order number is 365. they mite not even send them out in order, they mite just send out the first 100 who payed exter for the delivery, as an exter few days for normal post wont matter to much. (my thoughts only not of shoptemp)


----------



## elixirdream (May 12, 2010)

312 here
please shoptemp.. send mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i actually canceled one of my credit card for not allowing me to charge my paypal


----------



## Costello (May 12, 2010)

ShopTemp have received the stock just now! but it's night time there, so they can't ship out right now, it'll be shipped tomorrow.
SC Team kept their promise! woo


----------



## hunnymonster (May 12, 2010)

From Twitter just now... 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> @vizoa We should have enough for the first 300 or so DSTWO pre-orders, the ETA for next stock is unknown, waiting on SC team for that info.


----------



## talesmeister (May 12, 2010)

i hope there will be another review from shaun


----------



## elixirdream (May 12, 2010)

Thanks costello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



is a great news


----------



## creativ (May 12, 2010)

hunnymonster said:
			
		

> From Twitter just now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This are great news

Now we just have to wait a bit


----------



## elixirdream (May 12, 2010)

just to inform you guys...
shoptemp had shipped out my scds2


----------



## rockstar99 (May 12, 2010)

Yes its shipped!!!




THANKS SHOPTEMP!


----------



## hunnymonster (May 12, 2010)

Well I got my shipping confirmation about 2h ago


----------



## creativ (May 12, 2010)

i didn't got my shipping confirmation
i hope i get my today or soon


----------



## Berthenk (May 12, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> Just signed in on ShopTemp's official site, and the order status is 'completed', meaning it's been shipped.
> However, I haven't received an email saying it's been shipped nor a tracking code... is this something to worry about?


They were going to ship it tomorrow, so nothing to worry about!


----------



## creativ (May 12, 2010)

On Shoptemps official Site
they say nothing about my order status

supposedly there is nothing what i would have ordered

i have some time ago written an email to the support
but they say, it is normal because ''Pre-Order''


----------



## EyeZ (May 12, 2010)

Order #308 marked as completed, an e-mail received to confirm and DHL express shipping, so i assume my order will be with me very soon


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (May 12, 2010)

Mine was completed too. Now I just have to wait


----------



## alphanemisis (May 12, 2010)

keep us posted on your selected shipping type , location, and time...  for those of us that have not pre-ordered/never orderd with shoptemp and are curious about shipping schedule time/delays etc.


----------



## creativ (May 12, 2010)

@Jackthelad &Tonitonichopchop

when did your emails arrived
a few hours ago or only recently?

Because i think that shoptemp is still send out the confirmations


----------



## EyeZ (May 12, 2010)

e-mail received at 16.25....approx 2 hrs ago


----------



## justinwright (May 12, 2010)

my order has also got a confirmation of completion =)

i cannot wait..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








does anyone know if its going to be shipped with the same beta type thing that shawn got?
i would hate it if its entirly all buggy when i get it.. but then again i wouldnt care..

this is gunna rule all other cards in time


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (May 12, 2010)

I received completion e-mail at 12:30 GMT on May 12, 2010. I live in Israel and used Hong Kong Register Air Mail for shipping. 

I'll post when it's actually shipped and when it comes. I doubt more than one or two people live in Israel on gbatemp though...


----------



## EyeZ (May 12, 2010)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> I'll post when it's actually shipped



If you go to My Account > Completed Orders, it will give you the ship date.

My ship date is today, 12/5/2010


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (May 12, 2010)

Mine is the same. So I guess it will ship today? Because I don't have a tracking number yet.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 12, 2010)

I got an order completion e-mail this morning, as well.

I chose Hong Kong Post Registered Air... but no tracking information as yet.  Will I be getting the tracking number soon?


----------



## DarkWay (May 12, 2010)

Hmmm my dad ordered this for me but didn't create an account, he's recieved e-mails on the progress though (like when shaun got his review sample).

Will he recieve an e-mail about the shipping once it has been shipped? or will I be able to open up a ticket and ask about when it will be shipped? (I have the reciept and the transaction ID)

I'm order #194 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I ordered (well my dad did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) pretty much as soon as pre-orders opened so I think I'm certainly in the first 100 pre-orders


----------



## hunter291 (May 12, 2010)

shit xD i'm order #8xx xD i need to wait longer -.-


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (May 12, 2010)

You should get an e-mail with the title "Your order has been updated" and then an e-mail that looks like this:


Order Status Changed

Hi (Insert name here)

An order you recently placed on our website has had its status changed.

The status of order #*** is now Completed
Order Details
Order Total: 	**********
Date Placed: 	**********
Payment Method: ********

Click here to view the status of your order

Tracking your order
tracking number unavailable
Depending on the shipping method that you selected during the checkout process, you will be able to track your order from the following pages:
- Hong-Kong Airmail: no tracking available.
- Hong-Kong Registered Airmail: click here.
- DHL Express Shipping: click here or here.
- UPS Express Shipping: click here or here.

ShopTemp
http://shoptemp.com/


----------



## Escape (May 12, 2010)

Hmmm... weird... 
It says on the site that the order has been completed and I also received a notification e-mail,
but it says nothing about shipping date :


----------



## DarkWay (May 12, 2010)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



will he recieve this e-mail if he's unregistered?


----------



## Matt140 (May 12, 2010)

Dang, order #1577... I guess mine will be a long wait, will I still get it before other shops?


----------



## Zetta_x (May 12, 2010)

Yay to expensive shipping. The SCDS2 is working perfectly so far, it did not come in the box that was previously reviewed. It has been preflashed with the firmware which is perfect because the website. The free cheat function works perfectly and the GBA games I am playing so far are working great!

---

This post is reserved for when I actually get the Super Card DS 2 lol...


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (May 12, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> Tonitonichopchop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you've gotten a similar e-mail before (Like when you first preordered it) then you should get a completion e-mail. Make sure it didn't go into your junk e-mail folder.


----------



## DarkWay (May 12, 2010)

just got my dad to check his e-mails and COMFIRMATION!!!! order #194 was within the first 100 SCDS2 purchases so if your elow that and still haven't got comfirmation don't worry as you should get it soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and if you don't get it soon I suggest you open up a ticket to check what's happening.


----------



## youga_88 (May 13, 2010)

In my case, I didn't recieve any e-mail from shoptemp. And when i checked shoptemp, my order status still "pre-order".  I will waiting for next monday then.


----------



## alphanemisis (May 13, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Yay to expensive shipping. The SCDS2 is working perfectly so far, it did not come in the box that was previously reviewed. It has been preflashed with the firmware which is perfect because the website. The free cheat function works perfectly and the GBA games I am playing so far are working great!




are there gba cheats ????  or do they still have to be patched with cheats before transfer to sd card?


----------



## Escape (May 13, 2010)

^ I don't think you've read the last part of his post: 

"This post is reserved for when I actually get the Super Card DS 2 lol... " 

Which means - he still doesn't have it, and therefore can't answer your question.


----------



## Berthenk (May 13, 2010)

alphanemisis said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, there are cheats for GBA. have you watched the video?


----------



## alphanemisis (May 14, 2010)

cant watch the video... this pc has like 256 mb of memory...   so it pretty much is like waiting for santa clause or watching fresh paint peel in about 20 years and  growing a long white beard down to your feet....

thank you so much for the valuable input.

i really wanted one before... now i absolutely gotta have it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alphanemisis (May 26, 2010)

in news topics today i read in the update for dstwo something about 





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> • Increase capacity detect in disk for enter the game, Avoid ROMs generate the bad damage the game system



does this mean that there are some roms that if attempted to run can/will damage the card or possible nds/ndsl/ndsi?


----------

